# A gentleman attends a university.



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

Does anyone see anything wrong with this picture?


----------



## sibellc (Jun 3, 2005)

Who's the toff in the blazer and cap?


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Some guy's wearing a hat indoors?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

When I saw the title, I thought it might be about a Mr. Belvedere movie, but I didn't see Clifton Webb in the pic.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

There isn't a gentleman to be found in the picture.


----------



## sibellc (Jun 3, 2005)

Matt S said:


> There isn't a gentleman to be found in the picture.


That's a bit unfair. A gentleman is defined by his character, not his clothing.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

sibellc said:


> That's a bit unfair. A gentleman is defined by his character, not his clothing.


RSS was right!


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

In this picture there is one gentleman, though when this gentleman had requested of the young man beside him in the red varsity shirt that he check his cap, the young man had informed him that he was a student--NOT a doorman--a remark at which this gentleman had stood aghast. Had all of these young men and women afforded the dues of the university and yet garbed themselves in undershirts and cowboy pants?

Is there then a lady to be found in this picture?


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah the elegance of academics... the issue of hats indoors jumped out at me as well... but if you were to ask one of these _clearly_ well educated young men, their response would likely ramble along the lines that surely their personal liberties allow them such a freedom.

I do have some professors that do not stand for such things. But I also have professors who openly recommend the use of LCD... and back we are to the 'elegance' of academics...


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

RJmaiorano said:


> Ah the elegance of academics... the issue of hats indoors jumped out at me as well... but if you were to ask one of these _clearly_ well educated young men, their response would likely ramble along the lines that surely their personal liberties allow them such a freedom.
> 
> I do have some professors that do not stand for such things. But I also have professors who openly recommend the use of LCD... and back we are to the 'elegance' of academics...


To be fair this one gentleman is one of the few who removes his cap indoors. However, when faced with placing it on a dirty floor, or on top of this gentleman's final exam, seated in his lap, this gentleman kept it on his head. A greater point was the contrast between the one young man, who was dressed casually, and the other young men, all of whom were more or less in states of undress. The question: Even when a gentleman such as this one grudgingly for the publick dresses down, Is his outfit still too much? It is evidence enough that the first person noticed in the auditorium (pictures of the other sections, replete with bare or sandalled feet on the back of chairs notwithstanding,) was this one gentleman, who stood out to most people who saw the picture.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

If what you are asking is 'does he stand out', then yes. But only because the standards of dress at most universities is so poor. However, personally I would have found a way of removing the hat... usually my professors have a 'no hat' policy during exams anyway... they know our cheating eyes:icon_smile_wink: .


----------



## theoldguard (Mar 13, 2006)

It's a good thing the picture was not taken from the rear. Often, in those low-rider jeans kids are wearing today, the cracks of their behinds show.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

If the gentleman insists on referring to himself in the third person, and in arrogating to himself the title of "gentleman", the gentleman is likely to be thought an insufferable twit by the people with whom he interacts.

Similarly if the gentleman insists on referring to the clothing adopted by the overwhelming majority of his fellows as underwear and cowboy pants, or to referring to the gentleman's clothing, which is far more formal than that of anyone else in the room, as casual dress.

If the gentleman is interested in members' opinions of his dress, as opposed to his attitude, the gentleman might be well advised to post a photograph in which the gentleman's clothing can be more readily viewed and evaluated.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Interesting how things change with times. When I was a student, fellow students stood up against racism and a foolish war. Well some things may not change. I don't think anyone worth knowing actively strived to be a gentleman. More a gentleperson. But clothing was not so important. I'm still fairly convinced that there is little or no correlation between dress and character.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

interestedinclothing said:


> A greater point was the contrast between the one young man, who was dressed casually, and the other young men, all of whom were more or less in states of undress. The question: Even when a gentleman such as this one grudgingly for the publick dresses down, Is his outfit still too much? It is evidence enough that the first person noticed in the auditorium (pictures of the other sections, replete with bare or sandalled feet on the back of chairs notwithstanding,) was this one gentleman, who stood out to most people who saw the picture.


Methinkest thou art a troll. There, I've said it publickly.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

I looked at the picture and saw a bunch of people in a room. What's this nonsense about gentlemen?


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

I see a picture of someone, so out of touch with their environs and fellow students, that they turn (in vain, it seems) to the anonymous strangers of the internet for comfort.


----------



## KTin NYC (Jul 10, 2006)

One can as easily identify a chronic masturbator in the picture as one can identify a _gentleman._


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

cpac said:


> I see a picture of someone, so out of touch with their environs and fellow students, that they turn (in vain, it seems) to the anonymous strangers of the internet for comfort.


But I _really_ am a gentleman, I* really* am. Why doesn't anyone believe me? :icon_pale:


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I assume from this thread that the "gentleman" is the chap in the blazer with the square. I gather also that he and the OP are the same.

Aside from the impropriety of wearing a cap or hat indoors, that is a very strange looking cap. I couldn't make out what sort of thing it is--almost looks like a large beret.

Before faulting the cap wearer, I should mention that some gentlemen do cover their heads indoors for religious reasons. Could this be the case here?


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

A gentleman attends _*a*_ university?










Page: 246
"There is, of course, only _*one*_ University..."


----------



## Rolo (Aug 22, 2006)

theoldguard said:


> It's a good thing the picture was not taken from the rear. Often, in those low-rider jeans kids are wearing today, the cracks of their behinds show.


We are raising a generation of plumbers.


----------



## RunningBeagle (Sep 25, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> If the gentleman insists on referring to himself in the third person, and in arrogating to himself the title of "gentleman", the gentleman is likely to be thought an insufferable twit by the people with whom he interacts.


Absolutely. I hear, however, that he has outstanding taste in waterbottles.


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

So then: a Beau Brummel? 



Or a Don Quixote?





One hopes that this picture was interesting to some people. One admits that one is out of touch with one's surroundings. One thinks that one is not alone, and realizes that others are also out of touch with their surroundings, but that these others may already have left a university and gone elsewhere. One thought that these people who are no longer at a university might find this picture of the contemporary attire in a university to be amusing.

One inherited one's hat from one's grandfather, who had it for decades. One notes that it has different stitching than one's other Ivy caps, and that it is also tattered; it may have lost its shape.

One confesses that one is among the blessed few personalities in the world not wanting of social sustenation; one can go on being a Don Quixote as it were while being content. One's only intent on this forum is expressed in one's username; if one is guilty of any vice it would be one's sense of humor, whose apparent textual undetectability is liable of bringing various accusations down on one. One will in the future be more impartial when one considers the appearance and the mannerisms of others, given the mixed and unconsensual company that one is in. One uses the world 'gentleman' merely as an absurd device that is expressive of one's anachronistic character. One does not know (nor does one want to know) anyone else in this picture, so that it can be said that one is remiss in one's criticizing of them, a charge to which one, shamed by the unxpected uncongeniality of his respondents, admits. One hoped that one could make people laugh, but one fears that one has only made them angry.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

One should not refer to ones self in the third person. It is recommended that such a person engage himself in more social interaction with ones peers regardless of whether such person feels that such others are that person's social equals. Said person should get down off of his high horse and consider acting appropriate to said person's age and circumstance. Said person would then have more fun. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

To quote the poet Harry Edward Nilsson III:

"One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
Two can be as bad as one, it's the loneliest number since the number one"

Truly words for a gentleman to ponder whilst staring out one's conservatory into the middle distance of one's formal gardens.


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

yachtie said:


> One should not refer to ones self in the third person. It is recommended that such a person engage himself in more social interaction with ones peers regardless of whether such person feels that such others are that person's social equals. Said person should get down off of his high horse and consider acting appropriate to said person's age and circumstance. Said person would then have more fun. :icon_smile_wink:


One is 5-6 years older than most other students in this picture. One has attemped communication with them, particularly the young women, but only found oneself alienated when one corrected their choice of adverbs and their grammar and spoke seriously of academics. One concluded that neither oneself nor the young women were in congenial company. One is also a teetotaller and a vegetarian; and if exposed to large groups of people for too long one's health noticeably worsens.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

interestedinclothing said:


> One is 5-6 years older than most other students in this picture. One has attemped communication with them, particularly the young women, but only found oneself alienated when one corrected their choice of adverbs and their grammar and spoke seriously of academics. One concluded that neither oneself nor the young women were in congenial company. One is also a teetotaller and a vegetarian; and if exposed to large groups of people for too long one's health noticeably worsens.


Poor guy. He sounds like a truly pathetic creature.

You should invite him out sometime. It might do him some good.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

interestedinclothing said:


> One is 5-6 years older than most other students in this picture. One has attemped communication with them, particularly the young women, but only found oneself alienated when one corrected their choice of adverbs and their grammar and spoke seriously of academics. One concluded that neither oneself nor the young women were in congenial company. One is also a teetotaller and a vegetarian; and if exposed to large groups of people for too long one's health noticeably worsens.


Being alienated from your peers is not a healthy state of affairs. Communication is a two-way street, and the failure you refer to is thus as much your responsibility as it is your interlocutor's responsibility.

Why not tone it down a bit, wear a sportshirt and khakis, and try getting to know some of your classmates? Anachronism can be amusing, but the point of breaking the rules artfully is to reveal in the process that you know them in the first place. In these posts, you have not shown that you know the rules of social interaction well enough to violate them in an endearingly eccentric and conscious fashion. Instead, I'm afraid you merely seem isolated and, well, odd. I'm sorry, but that's the impression I get.


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

"No! I am not Prince Hamlet, nor was meant to be;
Am an attendant lord, one that will do
To swell a progress, start a scene or two,
Advise the prince; no doubt, an easy tool,
Deferential, glad to be of use,
Politic, cautious, and meticulous;
Full of high sentence, but a bit obtuse
At times, indeed, almost ridiculous--
Almost, at times, the Fool."


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

"In the room the women come and go
Talking of Michelangelo."

Or of Paris Hilton, but who cares. Maybe some of your classmates also like Eliot; or maybe they like Christina Aguilera. Everyone likes something, and talking to people about their interests is fascinating. It usually goes more smoothly if you don't correct their grammar.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

There were only two things i was interested in while at university and grad schools for that matter... 

booze and women. 

I strongly suggest you try both... often.


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

"And would it have been worth it, after all,
After the cups, the marmalade, the tea,
Among the porcelain, among some talk of you and me,"


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> If the gentleman insists on referring to himself in the third person, and in arrogating to himself the title of "gentleman", the gentleman is likely to be thought an insufferable twit by the people with whom he interacts.
> 
> Similarly if the gentleman insists on referring to the clothing adopted by the overwhelming majority of his fellows as underwear and cowboy pants, or to referring to the gentleman's clothing, which is far more formal than that of anyone else in the room, as casual dress.
> 
> If the gentleman is interested in members' opinions of his dress, as opposed to his attitude, the gentleman might be well advised to post a photograph in which the gentleman's clothing can be more readily viewed and evaluated.


Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

This now belongs in the interchange.......
oh please medwards!


----------



## ccffm1 (Jul 31, 2005)

Some people fear rejection so much, that they prefer to project an image of eccentricity.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

jamgood said:


> To quote the poet Harry Edward Nilsson III:
> 
> "One is the loneliest number that you'll ever do
> Two can be as bad as one, it's the loneliest number since the number one"
> ...


Wait...wasn't that Three Dog Night? I'm too lazy to look it up. At any rate, I agree.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Taliesin said:


> Being alienated from your peers is not a healthy state of affairs. Communication is a two-way street, and the failure you refer to is thus as much your responsibility as it is your interlocutor's responsibility.
> 
> Why not tone it down a bit, wear a sportshirt and khakis, and try getting to know some of your classmates? Anachronism can be amusing, but the point of breaking the rules artfully is to reveal in the process that you know them in the first place. In these posts, you have not shown that you know the rules of social interaction well enough to violate them in an endearingly eccentric and conscious fashion. Instead, I'm afraid you merely seem isolated and, well, odd. I'm sorry, but that's the impression I get.


As usual, Taliesin, yours is a gently and artfully written post.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

more smoothly, or smoother?


----------



## lee_44106 (Apr 10, 2006)

interestedinclothing said:


> One is 5-6 years older than most other students in this picture. One has attemped communication with them, particularly the young women, but only found oneself alienated when one corrected their choice of adverbs and their grammar and spoke seriously of academics. One concluded that neither oneself nor the young women were in congenial company. One is also a teetotaller and a vegetarian; and if exposed to large groups of people for too long one's health noticeably worsens.


It would seem rather un-gentlemanly to be engaged in such ill-mannered acts as correcting the grammar of those with whom you are conversing.

I agree with a previous reply that a good measure of booze and sex should cure you of this eccentricity. Alcohol is cheap. Woman can be hired.


----------



## Benjamin E. (Mar 2, 2007)

This thread has taken a turn for the inappropriate. as is apparent in the rmarks made by KTin nyc, zarathustra, and lee_44106. I agree with zegnamtl and that if this thread does not clean up, it should be moved to the Interchange.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

Teacher said:


> As usual, Taliesin, yours is a gently and artfully written post.


Thanks, Teacher. Looking back over this thread, I can't help but realize that I am consistently gullible re: trolls, and (as usual) I'm just not sure about this one.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

KTin NYC said:


> One can as easily identify a chronic masturbator in the picture as one can identify a _gentleman._


Quite clearly, she's (the CM) the blonde, 6 rows up on the left.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

> Similarly if the gentleman insists on referring to the clothing adopted by *the overwhelming majority of his fellows* as underwear and cowboy pants ...


Again with the Appeal to Popularity! _Baahhaaahhaahh_

For the love of God, the overwhelming majority wears _shower shoes_. I know that sandals are supposed to have some deep meaning to the post-war counter-culture types as a reference to some kind of a Beatnik/gypsy/vagabond ethos, but not everyone wants to be a filthy hippy throwback.



> One is also a teetotaller and a vegetarian


Yikes. I was cheering for you when it was about the jacket and pocket square and the deplorable state of American day care ... er, colleges. But when it comes to the vino and a good steak, I'm afraid we have to part company.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

It is not uncommon that as one begins to try and create his own identity, he creates boundries that keep others away from that identity. At least until the foundation is dry and there's not so much danger of others writing their initials in the still-soft concrete.
This is why college kids so frequently affect off-putting attire or take up an interest in obscure music and read revolutionary works. God knows I was a full-on freak when I was in school. 
The important thing is to see that it is just a phase. Cultivate your individuality, but respect that of others as well. And, as you grow more comfortable with who you are and can express yourself with your own words (in the first person even), begin to appreciate the differences in others. Indeed, they may all dress alike, but I assure you that just taking the few folks in this picture, there are vast differences in life-experience, tastes, views and opinion. 
And then, Old Sport, you may find yourself graduated from being merely Interested in Clothing, to being intersted in people.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

WTF is one talking about?

Shut up, you pretentious twit.

Or grow up.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

interestedinclothing said:


> In this picture there is one gentleman, though when this gentleman had requested of the young man beside him in the red varsity shirt that he check his cap, the young man had informed him that he was a student--NOT a doorman--a remark at which this gentleman had stood aghast.


If this little anecdote is true, I must state that it is beyond rude. I think that having an attitude like this towards your peers might have something to do with your unpopularity among them, more so than your clothes. Being a gentleman has much less to do with what your wear than treating those around you with respect, regardless of whether or not they are wearing t-shirts. I'm sure most here, as well as Emily Post (R.I.P.), would agree.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

Just don't end up like Cho or this jag off:

https://www.mcall.com/news/local/all-mailbox-wyv84g5-j7sx1-j.5830675may03,0,2040777.story


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Really. If this guy is not a troll, he's so detached from reality that he may never achieve a satisfying independent adult life.

I'm actually hoping he's a troll, now.


----------



## Bog (May 13, 2007)

Put the cap on the knee, and ignore the complaining from the fellows who patronizingly buy expensive suits, yet tell youngsters to stay away from them, appealing to social fit. The gall of the hypocrites.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Bogdanoff said:


> Put the cap on the knee, and ignore the complaining from the fellows who patronizingly buy expensive suits, yet tell youngsters to stay away from them, appealing to social fit. The gall of the hypocrites.


I love Leavitt & Peirce.


----------

